# Crashing SDL apps on 8.0-BETA2 amd64



## adamk (Aug 2, 2009)

It seems that most applications which link against SDL are crashing for me on my AMD64 installation.  For example, here is a backtrace from neverball:


```
Program received signal SIGBUS, Bus error.
[Switching to Thread 2eb021c0 (LWP 100897)]
0x000000002d08b60a in malloc_usable_size () from /lib/libc.so.7
(gdb) bt
#0  0x000000002d08b60a in malloc_usable_size () from /lib/libc.so.7
#1  0x000000002d08bf17 in free () from /lib/libc.so.7
#2  0x000000002c2be600 in SDL_SYS_JoystickClose () from /usr/local/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.11
#3  0x000000002c2beeb6 in SDL_SYS_JoystickInit () from /usr/local/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.11
#4  0x000000002c2a338a in SDL_JoystickInit () from /usr/local/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.11
#5  0x000000002c27812e in SDL_InitSubSystem () from /usr/local/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.11
#6  0x000000002c2781cf in SDL_Init () from /usr/local/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.11
#7  0x0000000000425c6a in ?? ()
#8  0x0000000000404cce in ?? ()
```

And supertux:


```
Program received signal SIGBUS, Bus error.
[Switching to Thread 2e9021c0 (LWP 100588)]
0x000000002d10860a in malloc_usable_size () from /lib/libc.so.7
(gdb) bt
#0  0x000000002d10860a in malloc_usable_size () from /lib/libc.so.7
#1  0x000000002d108f17 in free () from /lib/libc.so.7
#2  0x000000002c673600 in SDL_SYS_JoystickClose () from /usr/local/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.11
#3  0x000000002c673eb6 in SDL_SYS_JoystickInit () from /usr/local/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.11
#4  0x000000002c65838a in SDL_JoystickInit () from /usr/local/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.11
#5  0x000000002c62d12e in SDL_InitSubSystem () from /usr/local/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.11
#6  0x000000002c62d1cf in SDL_Init () from /usr/local/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.11
#7  0x00000000004332b5 in std::operator+<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > ()
#8  0x000000000043bee5 in std::operator+<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > ()
#9  0x0000000000404b2e in ?? ()
```

It always has to do with SDL_Joystick stuff (though I don't have a joystick installed).

Any ideas what is going on or should I ask on the appropriate mailing list?

For what it's worth, both games work fine on 8.0-BETA2 i386.


----------

